# Musica Rap :)



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

C'è qualcuno di voi che ascolta? 

Rap italiano, statunitense, major, underground. Sbizzarritevi


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2012)

Solo americano. Nas, T.I., Eminem, Busta


----------



## Ataraxia (4 Settembre 2012)

Italiano:uochi toki
Per il resto Beastie Boys,Eyedea & Abilities,Aesop Rock,Dälek e tutta la roba Anticon


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Principalmente ascolto rap italiano. Qualcuno di voi ha già ascoltato l'album appena uscito di Caneda? E' uscito l'1 settembre


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

Rap Americano, e qualche volta Rap Italiano


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Settembre 2012)

rap "puro" non ne ascolto, l'unico gruppo che mi piace e gli si avvicina un pò sono i rage against the machine.


----------



## drama 84 (4 Settembre 2012)

ascolto quasi solo rap...ultimamente sto recuperando qualcosa di gemitaiz

il nuovo album dei slaughterhouse sembra promettere bene


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> ascolto quasi solo rap...ultimamente sto recuperando qualcosa di gemitaiz
> 
> il nuovo album dei slaughterhouse sembra promettere bene



L'unico pezzo che mi piace di Gemitaiz è quello in King's Supreme della Machete. Velocissimo, anche se non come Dargen


----------



## BB7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Solo Americano... Eminem, T.I e altri


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Io ho ascoltato rap per più di 10 anni poi ho smesso. Ho ascoltato anche rap cinese, tedesco russo, rumeno..i miei preferiti comunque erano e sono:
Wu Tang Clan (dischi dei singoli compresi, sopratutto Ghostface Killah), De La Soul, a Tribe Called Quest, MF Doom, Aesop Rock, Mr Lief, Quasimoto, JedMind Tricks, Beastie Boys, Non Phixion, RA Rugged Man, Marco Polo, Pumpkin Head, Naughty by Nature, KRS-one, South Central Cartel, Gangstarr, Dj Premiere, Screwball, MOP (solo prima maniera) e El-P (el producto)

Di rap italiano adoro la vecchia guardia e l'old school come Kaos, Dj Gruff, Neffa , Sangue Misto, Sacre Scuole...
Del "nuovo rap" apprezzavo Fabri Fibra fino a Sindorme di Fine Millennio con gli Uomini di Mare poi basta, mi piace Turi, Esa ai tempi di Gente Guasta, Joe Cassano, Mista ultima maniera, Lord Bean e pochi altri


----------



## Canonista (4 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> rap "puro" non ne ascolto, l'unico gruppo che mi piace e gli si avvicina un pò sono i rage against the machine.



Danno adrenalina con quei reef 

Io sono rimasto a: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeCpfWNKh9s


----------



## francylomba (4 Settembre 2012)

kanye ( la nuova no church in the wild!!!) , jay z, ying yang twins, cypress hill

e come non dimenticare la mitica , divina MIssy ..


----------



## Cm Punk (4 Settembre 2012)

Il vecchio Neffa era il massimo per me! 
Alcune canzoni sono magnifiche (la mia preferita è aspettando il sole, che grazie a questa canzone ho conosciuto la mia ragazza) 



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> rap "puro" non ne ascolto, l'unico gruppo che mi piace e gli si avvicina un pò sono i rage against the machine.


I rage sono dei miti


----------



## cocaprinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Degli italiani ascolto J.AX, sacre scuole, onemic e aborro totalmente la commercializzazione attuale dei Dogo e di tizi come Marracash. Oltre oceano invece ho sempre avuto un'insana passione per la west coast, perciò 2pac a palla!!!


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Io ho ascoltato rap per più di 10 anni poi ho smesso. Ho ascoltato anche rap cinese, tedesco russo, rumeno..i miei preferiti comunque erano e sono:
> Wu Tang Clan (dischi dei singoli compresi, sopratutto Ghostface Killah), De La Soul, a Tribe Called Quest, MF Doom, Aesop Rock, Mr Lief, Quasimoto, JedMind Tricks, Beastie Boys, Non Phixion, RA Rugged Man, Marco Polo, Pumpkin Head, Naughty by Nature, KRS-one, South Central Cartel, Gangstarr, Dj Premiere, Screwball, MOP (solo prima maniera) e El-P (el producto)
> 
> Di rap italiano adoro la vecchia guardia e l'old school come Kaos, Dj Gruff, Neffa , Sangue Misto, Sacre Scuole...
> Del "nuovo rap" apprezzavo Fabri Fibra fino a Sindorme di Fine Millennio con gli Uomini di Mare poi basta, mi piace Turi, Esa ai tempi di Gente Guasta, Joe Cassano, Mista ultima maniera, Lord Bean e pochi altri



 
Il primo Fibra mi piaceva tantissimo, Neffa un grandissimo del rap/hip hop. 
Le Sacre Scuole sono state fenomenali, Tempo Critico è una perla assoluta


----------



## Canonista (5 Settembre 2012)

Non dimentichiamoci di: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4DB9-qdJ3Q&feature=related

ROCK ON!!!


----------



## ReyMilan (5 Settembre 2012)

Rap Americano e Rap Italiano


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

cocaprinz ha scritto:


> Degli italiani ascolto J.AX, sacre scuole, onemic e aborro totalmente la commercializzazione attuale dei Dogo e di tizi come Marracash. Oltre oceano invece ho sempre avuto un'insana passione per la west coast, perciò 2pac a palla!!!



L'ultimo disco di Marra [King del Rap] è stato un capolavoro.


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Ma sto pezzo?


----------



## LowLowNSP (5 Settembre 2012)

Per ora mi sto pompando la nuova scuola di Roma. Parlando di rap italiano,ascolto i Onemic,Bassi Maestro,Salmo,Gemitaiz,Enigma,Clementino,Fibra,Kiave,Marracash,qualche pezzo di Emis Killa e dei Brokenspeakers,e qualcosa dei Dogo.
Americano direi di tutto  ma Eminem è sempre più in alto rispetto agli altri.


----------



## cocaprinz (5 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> L'ultimo disco di Marra [King del Rap] è stato un capolavoro.



Personalmente sono gusti, per me un capolavoro è Tutti a Casa di Bassi Maestro o Foto di gruppo sempre di Bassi, oppure 3 Mc's al cubo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> Ma sto pezzo?



Pezzo straordinario, poco altro da aggiungere...


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Ma sto pezzo?



Ultiamamente ho rispolverato "Serpi" di Jake, la sto riascoltando almeno 10 volte al giorno.
Un pezzo assurdo.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (5 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Io ho ascoltato rap per più di 10 anni poi ho smesso. Ho ascoltato anche rap cinese, tedesco russo, rumeno..i miei preferiti comunque erano e sono:
> Wu Tang Clan (dischi dei singoli compresi, sopratutto Ghostface Killah), De La Soul, a Tribe Called Quest, MF Doom, Aesop Rock, Mr Lief, Quasimoto, JedMind Tricks, Beastie Boys, Non Phixion, RA Rugged Man, Marco Polo, Pumpkin Head, Naughty by Nature, KRS-one, South Central Cartel, Gangstarr, Dj Premiere, Screwball, MOP (solo prima maniera) e El-P (el producto)
> 
> Di rap italiano adoro la vecchia guardia e l'old school come Kaos, Dj Gruff, Neffa , Sangue Misto, Sacre Scuole...
> Del "nuovo rap" apprezzavo Fabri Fibra fino a Sindorme di Fine Millennio con gli Uomini di Mare poi basta, mi piace Turi, Esa ai tempi di Gente Guasta, Joe Cassano, Mista ultima maniera, Lord Bean e pochi altri


 il fratello che non ho mai avuto


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (5 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Principalmente ascolto rap italiano. Qualcuno di voi ha già ascoltato l'album appena uscito di Caneda? E' uscito l'1 settembre


E' una bomba. Lo trovi in freedownload su http://www.honiro.it/label/label.php
Le produzioni sono all'altezza e Neda ci sta dentro. 
Caneda ha tirato giù anche questa perla (Sawo era un ragazzo che frequentava il muretto a Milano, difatti nel cd delle sacre scuole nella copertina c'è scritto che l'album è anche dedicato a Sawo)


----------



## Stex (5 Settembre 2012)

Solo italiano, fibra,dogo,marra,killa,fedez
Americano ascoltavo Eminem .


----------



## Brain84 (5 Settembre 2012)




----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> E' una bomba. Lo trovi in freedownload su http://www.honiro.it/label/label.php
> Le produzioni sono all'altezza e Neda ci sta dentro.
> Caneda ha tirato giù anche questa perla (Sawo era un ragazzo che frequentava il muretto a Milano, difatti nel cd delle sacre scuole nella copertina c'è scritto che l'album è anche dedicato a Sawo)



L'ho ascoltato tutto, secondo me ottimo album. Miglior traccia: Il Figlio del Bandito
Gli Skit sono fenomenali.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Settembre 2012)

Su base di El-P un album (free) SPETTACOLARE. Lord Bean dice un casino di verità _"voglio vivere in una città dove all'ora dell'aperitivo non ci siano spargimenti di sangue o di detersivo"_ questa citazione è tantissima roba.

Altro che io ho letteralmente adorato è Frankie Hi-NRG. Quelli che ben pensano è verità al 0% e sempre super attuale.
http://youtu.be/vrpJB7ucC5Y


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (6 Settembre 2012)

E sta perla? Deda + Fritz da Cat


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

LowLowNSP ha scritto:


> Per ora mi sto pompando la nuova scuola di Roma. Parlando di rap italiano,ascolto i Onemic,Bassi Maestro,Salmo,Gemitaiz,Enigma,Clementino,Fibra,Kiave,Marracash,qualche pezzo di Emis Killa e dei Brokenspeakers,e qualcosa dei Dogo.
> Americano direi di tutto  ma Eminem è sempre più in alto rispetto agli altri.


Stessi gusti diciamo. Ascolto tantissimo Ensi,OneMic,Noyz ed Eminem. Mi stanno deludendo i Dogo, troppo commerciali


----------



## Canonista (13 Settembre 2012)

Salmo come lo vedete? Vi piace il suo stile "casinaro"?
E pensare che ha fatto anche canzoni tranquillissime


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Salmo come lo vedete? Vi piace il suo stile "casinaro"?
> E pensare che ha fatto anche canzoni tranquillissime
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3_e4xoj0m5U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> ...



stupenda sta canzone, la parte finale è bellissima.

intanto posto l'ultimo singolo di mondo marcio


----------



## Canonista (14 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente l'ho postata perché parla della mia passione (non la ketama, l'altra  )

L'ultimo di Marcio non ancora lo sento, anche se ho visto che su youtube ha suscitato un certo interesse...domani in treno magari mi aggiorno un po', sempre che funzionino le prese della corrente su quelle ***** di FrecciaBianca!

Intanto, per un bel sonno:






http://youtu.be/VEp4WJ3lVHE

Queste sono canzoni che non tramonteranno mai, non le put.tanate autocelebrative al massimo degli ultimi anni.
La seconda non ha avuto troppo successo, ma secondo me merita un sacco.

_"io le dicevo che l'amavo e registravo la ******* col mini-dv"_


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

La nuova di Raige è bellissima con Salmo ed Enigma


----------



## Canonista (19 Settembre 2012)

Enigma a me sta un po' sul prepuzio, è strano come tipo


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

L'ho scoperto da poco, è molto orecchiabile la sua voce


----------



## andre (19 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'ho scoperto da poco, è molto orecchiabile la sua voce



enigma è un grande, basi stupende e testi pure. tra l'altro in molti testi dimostra una cultura personale invidiabile.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (19 Settembre 2012)

Bitch, please..


----------



## andre (19 Settembre 2012)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Bitch, please..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Settembre 2012)

un nome: BASSI MAESTRO


----------



## LowLowNSP (21 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Stessi gusti diciamo. Ascolto tantissimo Ensi,OneMic,Noyz ed Eminem. Mi stanno deludendo i Dogo, troppo commerciali


 tipo pes...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> La nuova di Raige è bellissima con Salmo ed Enigma


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOx3CAuyxDQ salmo


----------



## andre (21 Settembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> un nome: BASSI MAESTRO








la migliore in assoluto


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2012)

LowLowNSP ha scritto:


> tipo pes...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Mamma mia pessimi si i dogo...........non l'ho mai cercata su yt per scoltarla, se non fuori e sui lidi per forza

Comunque, grande Salmo ma anche Enigma


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> la migliore in assoluto



magnifica! una delle mie preferite è stupidi


----------



## Canonista (21 Settembre 2012)

SIC dove la lasciate?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (28 Dicembre 2012)

Colle Der Fomento - Prova Microfono - YouTube


----------



## Brain84 (28 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## DexMorgan (28 Dicembre 2012)

Qualcuno ha sentito Machete Mixtape vol. II?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (21 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha sentito Machete Mixtape vol. II?


Di hip hop c'è poco o nulla in quel mixtape, magari sei agli inizi ma se ti gasa quel tipo di suono faresti bene a cambiare genere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

Ma io mi son perso completamente 'sto topic... male, male, rinfreschiamolo con qualche pezzo del, secondo me, migliore autore della scena hip hop italiana. Direttamente dall'ultimo album... 




Cock Dini!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (17 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2013)

Grazie al mio lavoro sono entrato in contatto diretto con quasi tutti gli artisti italiani di questo genere... purtroppo ho dovuto notare che oltre ad essere dei montati assoluti sono degli artisti di poco conto... 

sono pochini quelli che hanno guadagnato punti con me.. e sicuramente ci metto Bassi che è una splendida persona caparezza ( se vogliamo considerarlo rap ) il resto ...e parlo di quasi tutti gli altri artisti " famosi " sono una massa di montati messi li da qualcuno e creati a tavolino... ovviamente non posso scrivere cose.. ma credetemi tutto quello che vedete sentite leggete è scelto a tavolino in base al target di pubblico che si vuole andare a prendere ...


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie al mio lavoro sono entrato in contatto diretto con quasi tutti gli artisti italiani di questo genere... purtroppo ho dovuto notare che oltre ad essere dei montati assoluti sono degli artisti di poco conto...
> 
> sono pochini quelli che hanno guadagnato punti con me.. e sicuramente ci metto Bassi che è una splendida persona caparezza ( se vogliamo considerarlo rap ) il resto ...e parlo di quasi tutti gli altri artisti " famosi " sono una massa di montati messi li da qualcuno e creati a tavolino... ovviamente non posso scrivere cose.. ma credetemi tutto quello che vedete sentite leggete è scelto a tavolino in base al target di pubblico che si vuole andare a prendere ...


Ma che sorpresa


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2013)

Old School ( contiene gente che poi è finita a fare robaccia ma i primi album  )

Fibra
Bassi
Turi
Sacre Scuole - Club Dogo 
Sangue Misto
Colle der Fomento
Cina
Lord Bean
Truceboys

Inoki e Joe Cassano mi son sempre piaciuti poco

Giorno d'oggi :

RAK
Marciano
Suarez
Gente de Borgata

Noyz ancora si lascia ascoltare


Basta penso


Il rap Americano invece è ancor più finito di quello Italiano, da spararsi 

Ovviamente andando indietro c'è il top:

Nas
Snoop Dogg
Nate Dogg
50 Cent
Eminem
Wu Tang
The Game
Big L
Big Pun
2Pac
Eazy E 
Biggie
Jay Z
DRE

eccetera

Anche questi han fatto quasi tutti una finaccia


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Giugno 2013)

In autunno esce il nuovo disco dei Colle Der Fomento con possibile (utopistico) featuring con Sean Price.



Comunque, che ne pensate di Dargen D'Amico post Sacre Scuole, ovvero ''Musica senza Musicisti'', ''Di Vizi Di Forma Virtù'', ''CD'', ''Nostalgia Istantanea'' e ''Vivere aiuta a non morire'' ??

Io il suo ultimo album non riesco a farmelo piacere, non mi piace proprio. I lavori prima però sono spettacolo.
Vi lascio con questa traccia e queste rime che mi hanno fatto riflettere molto (come ogni rima di dargen)

... Non mi scandalizzo se hai figli segreti
Mi scandalizzo se non li mantieni, come i segreti.
... Ieri un giovane mi ha mandato una mail
Dicendomi non ti ascolto più perche si dice che sei gay
Figlio mio, sono più ****** io che porto la gonna o tuo padre, che picchia la sua donna?


----------



## drama 84 (27 Agosto 2013)

e tornato il biondo psicopatico...


----------



## runner (27 Agosto 2013)

mi spiegate una cosa?

cosa intendete quando i rapper Italiano o Americani sono "finti"?


----------



## Canonista (27 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> mi spiegate una cosa?
> 
> cosa intendete quando i rapper Italiano o Americani sono "finti"?



...che sono Doghizzati


----------

